# Help my Wife get a PINK MOHAWK



## nick1368 (Apr 18, 2009)

My wife is very active in the American Cancer Society's Relay for Life.  She is always trying to come up with crazy antics to get people to donate.  This year some friends "dared" her, that if they donated $750 she would dye her pink and if they donated $1000 she would get a tatoo.  Well in a matter of days she went from $445 to well over $1000.  So to keep in going she issued the challege that if she could raise $10000 for cancer research she would not only dye her hair pink, get a tattoo, but she would get a MOHAWK!
While most would cringe at the thought of the idea of thier wife getting a mohawk, I think it is great.  This is a worthy cause and I support her hold heartedly.
So with all that said, please help my wife get a pink mohawk.  You can donate to her by going to the following link: www.sjeffrelay.org/mrs.phillips 

Thank you Brothers for your suppor of a worthy cause.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Apr 19, 2009)

Nick, I have a similar situation. I was dared to cut my hair one year. We raised around 1400.00 to do it. Now it's called "Hippie's Annual Haircut" for the Relay For Life. This year, one of the gals at the local newspaper office suggested I dye it Pink, and wear it a while before cutting it. I told them I would do one half Purple for the Relay, and one half Pink for Breast Cancer Awareness. They have asked to take the mustache, but have not raised the money for it. It's been with me since I came out of Basic Training, and my oldest son is 38, and has never seen me without it. They also asked for the eyebrows, but I insisted they go as a pair.... Good Luck, and we'll send a little something to help with a Haircut!!


----------



## nick1368 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you Brother!


----------



## LRG (Apr 19, 2009)

WOW
A great cause and great people like yourselves that makes things happen.


----------



## nick1368 (Apr 23, 2009)

Well Brothers, as of tomorrow evening I will be the only Master Mason in Texas...probaly the world whose wife will have a pink mohawk.  As this evening I believe the total raised so far is $10,500!  I am really proud of how many people she has inspired!  Who knows may that $10,500 will the money needed to find a cure!


----------



## Hippie19950 (Apr 23, 2009)

Congratulations!!!! I am sure there will be more donations made, as I have not gotten mine there yet. I LOVE doing this stuff, and is one of the reasons I finally entered Masonry. I will look forward to pictures of the event, as well as the Pink Mohawk...


----------



## nick1368 (Apr 25, 2009)

well they had to call the Relay at about 10p.m. last night due to lighting, my wife got a phone call awhile ago that the total raised under her name was a little over $13,000.  She was about to raise over $12,000 in less than 2 wks!  Will post a pic as soon as we get them downloaded.


----------



## JTM (Apr 27, 2009)

people should do more fun stuff like this to raise money.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (May 2, 2009)

That's a fantastic decision, I applaud your wife for doing it, and wish you all the best luck!


----------



## nick1368 (May 4, 2009)

ok..several of you have asked to see a picture of the Pink Mohawk so here it is...our daughter now calls her mother "Rock Star"


----------



## LRG (May 5, 2009)

Wow. Thats courage and dedication.


----------



## John Schnitz (May 6, 2009)

*awesome*

Bro Nick  that was some awesome work you wife has done. It is a blessing to see the women doing charity work. I remenber seeing it on the news one night. take care and tell Her to keep up GODs works.

  John Schnitz 
  Master Mason
 Tolerane 1165
 Beaumont, Tx


----------



## owls84 (May 7, 2009)

That is truly awesome Brother. I would deffinatly give money if someone had that much drive.


----------

